
What Would a Free iPhone Do for Sales? - newacc
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/06/08/what-would-a-free-iphone-do-for-sales/
======
noodle
i would be so much more willing to buy one if the service wasn't terrible.

they do give away free iphones in japan (or, did for a while), and they just
aren't popular. the other phones you can buy there have much better features.
its strange how you can't find things like them here.

